# embarassing moment



## britchick (Oct 2, 2003)

Hi there,thought I would share my morning of shame with you all!I had a meeting this morning with my potential personal tutor and because it was so early I didnt have time to eat my porridge and use the loo like I usually do.About 5 mins into the meeting I could feel my tummy gurgling and then I had a pain so bad that I had to jump up off my chair. However straightening my stomach out made the pain worse and all I could do was kneel on the floor and put my forehead on the carpet. After what was about 15 seconds (felt like a hundred years!) I managed to get up and find my tutor in the process of calling an ambulance cos he thought my appendix had exploded! All I could do was mumble about 'womens pains' and make my excuses, I mean what could I say 'excuse me I'm about to have explosive diarrhea'!!Im SO embarrassed. I feel like crawling around on the floor and hiding. Does anyone else have a story of socially inconvienient IBS symptoms? Am I the only one that had done this in public?


----------



## hells_angels_y2k (Sep 24, 2003)

Ive never had to do anything like that but I've had to hobble out of rooms becuase of really really bad stomach pains... It poses questions, cos im walking proberbly like ive **** myself of something!


----------



## Baby1155 (Oct 1, 2003)

I went on vacation with my bf this summer. We decided to go mini golfing and immediately after we paid my stomach started reacting to dinner. I had to beg my bf to get us a refund. The guys at the counter were so confused. Then we had to drive back to the campground we were staying at. By that time I thought my stomach was going to explode. I was driving way too fast for the campground and I made it to the bathrooms just in time. The people from the campground immediately followed my car to yell at us for driving too fast. My poor bf had to apologize and wait for me outside the bathrooms. On top of everything he said he heard me getting sick in the bathroom. I was so completely humiliated and I felt sick for a full 24 hrs afterwards. I'm not sure if this is gonna help but I figured it might be nice to know you're not the only one! I can look back and say it was kind of funny... but it still hurt! Sorry you had to go thru that, but try and have a sense of humor about it. Good luck with everything.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Yeah, there's nothing worse than having to like, jump up and leave a situation. Like someone will be sitting and talking with you and you realize you have to go NOW and you try to like, talk your way into a, "I'll be right back," and they just keep rambling ON and ON and eventually you just get up and leave, argh. How frustrating. And when you get back everyone knows you've been in the bathroom, and for how long you've been in there. How embarrassing.


----------



## iambalthazar (Mar 14, 2003)

My boyfriend was driving me home one night, and about five minutes away, all of the sudden I had that sinking feeling in my stomach and I needed to get to the bathroom...FAST...I was so embarassed to tell him what was wrong, but I was dying, I just curled up in the passengers seat, and made him drop me off at a friend's house that was CLOSER than my house. And he was all confused and didn't know what was going on. After which, I had to explain the whole IBS thing.


----------



## asian_girl (Aug 22, 2003)

i was on a date on valentines day, and we were on the golden gate bridge. i had to go fast.he wanted it to be romantic and look over the golden gate bridge, and i said "i know youre trying to be really sweet , but i gotta go to the bathroom." he said "oh, you cnat hold your **** ?" and i said..."its number two...so if yoyu doint take me to the bathroom, im gonna do it here"


----------



## wschweik (Oct 26, 2003)

I had a pretty embaresing moment, too. I was once on a date with a girl that I really liked. While we were out I got hit hard with diarrhea. I actually drove to my house and told her I wanted to show her something outside of the house. Then I said, I'll be right back. I ran in the house and had two diarrhea sesions. When I came out, we got in the car. I pulled into the street and then stopped in the middle of the road and ran to the house to have D again. When we got to our next place for a drink I had to go three more times and now there was no hiding it. Wow, was I ever embaressed. Also, I am a teacher of Elementary school. I had a bad day once and by the end of the day I had to bring my class into another teacher's room and she had the classes play games together. I was sitting at the teacher;s desk and then I had to clutch my stomach and finally rsan out of the room. The kids were laughing when I returned and I was humiliated.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Oh god, actually last night, i wasn't feeling amazing, but i thought i had got everything out of the way. Apparently not. Doh. We had been in the pub for about 20 mins when i felt my stomach churning. I chatted to him for as long as i could, it seemed like an eternity. lol. Then i threw some money at him, said go get some more drinks and i'll be right back. He was like, no, its ok, i'll wait for you to finish. Dammit. lol.So i ran off (feigning desperation for a wee) into the toilets, went about my business and ran back up. He was still chillin where i had left him and didn't even bat an eye lid. Thank god for that. If my stomach is going to act up normally i won't go out. This was a one off for me. But i couldn't let him down. I had promised for weeks that we would go out for a drink. God dammit, the things we have to go through. lol.Nikki


----------

